# Call Of Duty 5 Nazi Zombie Co-op



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 13, 2008)

All you call of duty fans must have played cod-world at war by now.....
a unique new gameplay mode in this is the nazi zombie game mode whihc u play o co-op on net or lan...

ive played it around three times on lan with 3 other friends n i must say... IT ROCKS!!!!!

the max level i have reached is 16.... but im gonna chng that soon 

post ur highest achievements here n also feel free to discuss this new awesome game mode...


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah it rocks.I played it in hamachi....I reached till lvl4..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait. So when you guys say levels you mean 'rounds' right? Or is it something different?


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 14, 2008)

u get waves of zombies.... every wave makes it tougher cause they come in larger no.s n from more places.... its awesome whn ur playing with 3 friends..all 4 trying to help each other out...

so each of those "waves" is what we refer to "level" ( its mentioned on bottom left corner what level u r on)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

I played that level once & got 2 red strokes at the bottom. Died & it said 'You have survived 2 rounds' & then gave me the details of my match. If that's what's know as levels then Hitboxx had probably suffered over 50 rounds with it. I'll give it another try. This time hopefully with more preparation.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 15, 2008)

i think this Nazi Zombie Co-op idea is taken from latest english movie called "Tortured" hehehe just something came up in my mind and wanted to share with all of you.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 15, 2008)

guys clear out something for me, whats the difference between, Multiplayer and  co-opes, and this nazi zombi mode, it unlocks after you finish the game....right....... only then I can try playing it on MP???

Allwy my friend why are you not on xfire


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2008)

Samy it will unlock as a separate level only after you complete the singleplay campaign levels. Then you can host a server over LAN or Hamachi & go the co-op way with it. As for Xfire, it's a long story. I'll try with some stupid nick to see if it gets me in.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 16, 2008)

i havent played the single player missions...but a friend of mine had hosted the nazi zombie mode..after i played on his server 1ce, it was unloked for me in co-op too


----------



## Faber (Nov 19, 2008)

Excuse me.. I'm new.. I can play nazi zombie only in single player or multiplayer (2), but how can I play in multiplayer (4)???
I don't know.. please, help me


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 19, 2008)

u just go to single player-> co-op->nazi zombie mode
set the no. of ppl u want in the game n host..others join thru hamachi or battlelan or whatever u wanna use depending on the type of network ur using.

this is to play with other ppl .total 2-4 can play in co-op...

regarding single player, i dont know..i havent completed the game yet..


----------



## Inazad (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there, I see that you have played a CoD 5 WAW on the mod Zombie in LAN on this post.

I cannot play in Coop on Zombie mod because its said that the serial is already used.

Thanks alot.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 20, 2008)

Discussion of piracy related issues not allowed dude...u can get banned if some mod sees this.

n y did u put that as a comment in my blog ??


----------



## Inazad (Nov 20, 2008)

Because I have the original version of the game and I can't play in LAN with my friends.


----------



## TheJackel1989 (Nov 22, 2008)

Round/Level of nazi zombies, made it to level 21 got 606 kills with 3 random ppl now buddies on ps3 all together we got over 2000 kills it was shockin as the game just gets so hard a handy weapon to have is the ray gun and good tactics


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 22, 2008)

level 21?? awesome dude... n wats the ray gun?? i found the flamethrower to be the best


----------



## Renrut (Nov 23, 2008)

Me and my mate found a really good tactic, what you gotta do is save up about 2000 points at the starting room, then unlock the HELP room. then just ignore the starting room and stay in the HELP room. Have one person gaurding the 3 windows then have the other person mowing everyone down at the doorway. If you have more than 2 people, have 1-2 people at doorway and 1-2 people at windows (another option could be 1 person to each of the 3 windows, and one at the doorway). we both had ray-gun with flame-thrower (which owns with instant kill :3) hope this helps


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Nov 23, 2008)

HOLY COW!!! thats an amazing way...i was just wondering if opening the sofa n all to go upstairs is really a good choice......it only adds more ways for the zombies to get in.... ill try ur way


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2008)

plz somebody play coopes with me I wanna experience zombi mode with u all........Amra where r u..>>>


----------



## TheJackel1989 (Nov 28, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> level 21?? awesome dude... n wats the ray gun?? i found the flamethrower to be the best


The ray-gun is some futuristic craziness for ww2 and nazi zombies seriously, i found it to be quite handy, when facing those hordes of undead nazi's, i checked the leaderboards recently highest lvl reached 114, shocking



Renrut said:


> Me and my mate found a really good tactic, what you gotta do is save up about 2000 points at the starting room, then unlock the HELP room. then just ignore the starting room and stay in the HELP room. Have one person gaurding the 3 windows then have the other person mowing everyone down at the doorway. If you have more than 2 people, have 1-2 people at doorway and 1-2 people at windows (another option could be 1 person to each of the 3 windows, and one at the doorway). we both had ray-gun with flame-thrower (which owns with instant kill :3) hope this helps


i agree my team used similar tactics


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally reached my maximum   
Level 22  

See screen ( We were playin Co Op yesterday)  I am AmraWtanshX  here



*img83.imageshack.us/img83/718/codwawsp20090113004845ek1.th.png


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jan 13, 2009)

nice work


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey amra, conqueror.... you all MP zombies, have you tried Left 4 dead, being here I get bloody no update..... I can buy games very easily here, any one suggest, is this game worth buying........how is the MP for L4D.... gamespot gives it very interesting......
I see no thread for this.....is it just another game?????


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 20, 2009)

I know how to play L4D on Hamachi .. But never tried it  .. As there are very few players for it here.
The SP campaign of L4D is wayy too boring.
But its MP is excellent.
If u can manage few players on HAmachi or get good pings on foreign OG servers then only buy OG game.
Many Steam servers are there but if ur ping is high then no fun.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 21, 2009)

oh its not here I am gonna play, I dont even get time to breath here... I will play in India only, its just I can easily afford to buy games here and so I was asking..... I guess its not worth buying/.....which game seems to be worth buying......
FEAR 2 is...... I know .....I would buy that anyhow even if I am back to india, but that game has still got time to be out in market........what else do we have....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 21, 2009)

Since u ping good U can L4D for U .. Its has lot of Singapore servers where u can join.
And Mirror's Edge was good (But no MP in it )
And u can get COD4/COD5 or both Original as still there are huge no. of original servers for them.
And for COD4 there are 5  24*7 Indian servers for it.(COD4 is currently #2 game second to Warcraft)


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 21, 2009)

@sam9s : Get CoD4 and join our clan ! FT5 and the benefit is that you can play in big tournaments,learn a lot,get experience and win prizes too!!...as for CoD5,all i see in it's MP are empty servers or high ping ones......though its co op is excellent


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2009)

mmm ok COD 4 it is then.......... how about GTA 4, its still even expensive here, but I can go for it as well......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 22, 2009)

^^
Its for 499INR in India .. Get it in India only


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2009)

What its just 500 bucks in India... GTA 4 are you sure ...cant believe.......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes it is .. And that price applies to India only.
Yes 100 % sure ... I got mine for 499.


----------

